# Tool Talk > Machines >  VRS car dismantler - GIF and video

## Jon

VRS car dismantler. Or, when you're eating a delicious hot wing and you realize it's the last one.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


8:08 source video:





More:

https://www.powerhand-attachments.co.../powerhand-vrs



Previously:

Geo Metro gets shredded in manure spreader
Stop-motion engine teardown - GIF
Steel post being perfectly crushed - GIFs

----------

baja (May 31, 2019),

bukwessul (Jun 10, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Feb 10, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Jun 12, 2018),

Moby Duck (Feb 10, 2018),

NickP (Feb 11, 2018),

rlm98253 (Feb 10, 2018),

Seedtick (Feb 10, 2018),

thehomeengineer (Feb 10, 2018)

----------


## Moby Duck

I once owned a car that was probably assembled by this machine, Seemed like it to me anyway.

----------

NickP (Feb 11, 2018),

Seedtick (Feb 10, 2018)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Years ago I raised quail commercially for falconers to feed to their birds. The speed and precision at which the falcons would first sever the spinal cord, and then dismember the prey is chilling. This machine operation reminds me too much of that. I'm sure it's efficient for the processor, but I'd be bored out of my skull after the first five minutes as an operator.

----------


## Ralphxyz

and then they sell the parts

Ralph

----------


## Jon

All-in-one car dismantling lift. 3:20 video:




More: https://www.seda-international.com/us/

----------

baja (May 31, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (May 30, 2019),

Seedtick (May 30, 2019)

----------

